# Montgomery Wards RAS TPC 2610 C Bevel Ability



## bobcat48x (Feb 21, 2019)

Does this model have dual bevel ability? I can get it to bevel correctly one way but not the opposite even though the dial gauge indicator shows to 90 degrees each way. Am I missing something? I just bought it at an estate auction. Everything else works sweet. Thanks for any help! Stan


----------

